# Bohlender speakers crossover design



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello All,

I am buying the drivers for the following Bohlender speakers:

http://bgcorp.com/in-wall-speakers.html

SA-500 (2 of these)
SA-320 (4 of these)
CC-400 (1 of these)

Can anyone please help me with designing crossovers for each?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I might be missing something, but those look like a fully intergrated speaker -- i.e., they already have a crossover.


----------



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Are you sure? I am not buying the complete speaker from Bohlender, I am buying the individual Neo3, Neo8, and Neo10 tweets and midrange. Then building some in wall boxes. I will need crossovers. Is that what you were thinking?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

JCD said:


> I might be missing something, but those look like a fully intergrated speaker -- i.e., they already have a crossover.


Indeed.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

rf5000 said:


> Are you sure? I am not buying the complete speaker from Bohlender, I am buying the individual Neo3, Neo8, and Neo10 tweets and midrange. Then building some in wall boxes. I will need crossovers. Is that what you were thinking?


Oh. So you're not buying the model numbers you listed or the speakers you linked to?


----------



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

No i am trying to build them.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

rf5000 said:


> No i am trying to build them.


OK. What is your experience level? Have you designed a crossover before?


----------



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

No I have not built a crossover before. I know that this is a major undertaking. Here is the part that I think would not be difficult at all but maybe I am wrong. I can build the cabinets to the exact measurements of the dimensions listed on BG's website. I know that there is virtually nothing on this website about in wall custom builds, but on their website they list the whole cabinet is only 3/4" deep. That means that these speakers are basically just mounted to a front baffle that sinks into the wall. They cant have enclosures if they are listed at 3/4" deep and use the wall cavity as the cabinet. So in that aspect it would be just building a front baffle with the speakers aligned on it. After that I would need some help with the wiring and the crossover design. This design can probably get pretty close with using the data sheets from the BG website. Thats is what I am trying to accomplish here. Some help with wiring and crossover design. Maybe even paying someone to design something. I dont know, am I looking at this wrong?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

rf5000 said:


> am I looking at this wrong?


No, not necessarily. It is relatively easy to design a basic crossover that will allow the drivers to function safely, but it is something else entirely to design one that will make them sound "right." Without having the actual drivers for testing and facility with the proper testing and modeling equipment, you might be able to get close and maybe you'll get lucky and they will perform acceptably. I have used the BG Neo 3 tweeters before and they are not all that easy to work with...

I suggest the first thing you should do if you're serious about taking on something like this is to purchase a book like Weems' loudspeaker design guide and read up on how crossovers work and how to assemble them.


----------



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you know of anyone who has worked alot with these Neo3 and Neo8 and would alot about designing crossovers?


----------

